
Ask HN: It's deduction day: Do you practice Effective Altruism? - ljw1001
Given that this is the last day to get a tax deduction (US) for 2019, I was wondering how many people follow the practice of &#x27;effective altruism&#x27;, i.e., giving to charities &quot;that save or improve lives the most per dollar&quot; in the words of GiveWell. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.givewell.org&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve donated through GiveWell for some years now (no affiliation other than as a donor to their recommended charities). I have been very impressed by the rigor of their analysis, and generally let them decide how to allocate the money. As an added bonus, the receivers don&#x27;t get my contact info so they can&#x27;t waste the money I give them mailing me requests for more money.<p>What&#x27;s your take?
======
atlasunshrugged
Big fan of Effective Altruism. Even if you don't have money to give there are
plenty of things you can do to make a better world - ex. 80,000 Hours
([https://80000hours.org/job-board/](https://80000hours.org/job-board/)) has a
ton of info on going into high impact careers as well as a job board with some
interesting opportunities.

